# NEED COMPUTERHELP WINDOWS 8



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I have a new computer and my accounting program won't run on it. It runs fine on W-7 and I got it around 2000. We have tried everything that Windows says try, does anyone have any tricks. In fact when I contacted Windows tech support, they suggested that I ask others.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm still having problems with 7.


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Lucille - What accounting program are you using? You might call that program's support line and see if they have a "fix" for your problem. It's in their interest to make sure that you can run their software with popular operating systems -- and Windows 8 is basically all you can get on a new computer these days unless you order online.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

It is an old PC General Ledger program that was first run in DOS and upgraded to Windows early 2000. It is simple and just like working with ledger sheets like I learned when it all had to be entered into a General Ledger. I am to old to change now so may have to stay with Windows 7. All the complicated stuff is done on seperate programs like Payroll and Time and departmentals. I take all that and enter the totals into GL and all the AAdministrative checks of which there are a zillion and get the year end reports to take to the Accountant. I am trying to teach Sherron what I do and them maybe she can understand enough to at least get totals to the CPA. I am about to just quit. I said that I would give it until I turn 70 in less than two years now, but I had rather play.

Oh yes the company went out of business that developed the software.


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Lucille - I'm sooo ready to retire, I understand. Had a similar problem last week when Windows 8 wouldn't network with my small office network. I suggest you do what I did. Go back to Windows7 and avoid the aggravation. If it worked for you, don't try to change it. (Always words used in retrospect.) Life is just too short to fight with computers!!! (I think we both just need to have some fun and play with our dogs (& cat, for you).

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Lucile, Narci is our resident Technilogical Nerd....you need to PM him and see if he can be of assistance to you!


----------



## sb2003 (Mar 24, 2009)

*Hi*

You might want to try this. Find your accounting program in local-disk/program-files/application, and right click. When you see properties, look for the compatibility tab. Click that, and check box for run this in compatibility mode. Then choose Windows 7, apply. This may work. It sounds to me that your program is running in 32 bit, and Windows 8 runs in 64bit. This is a good place to start.

Good luck


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

^^ Try what sb2003 said.

- Go to the Windows 8 Desktop.

- Click on Explorer in the bottom left.

- Under Computer, click on the C: drive.

- Click on Program Files and browse to the directory of the program that is causing problems. If you cannot find the program, click on the Program Files (x86) folder.

- Search for the program name in the list (identified by the icon and the type Application).

- Right-click on the program name and select Properties.

- Click on the Compatibility tab in the <program name> Properties window.

- You can now click on Run compatibility troubleshooter to let Windows 8 look for what the problem could be.

*- If you already know that the program is very old, but runs OK under Windows 95 for example, in the Compatibility tab, select the option Run this program in compatibility mode for: and select the Windows 95 option from the drop-down menu.*

- If necessary, also adjust the color mode and screen resolution under Settings. This is only necessary for very old programs.

- Finally, click on OK.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Well I hope that works. Mine is being odd. I don't even know the right terms to explain it. but it bounces up right in the middle of typing or just reading . It seams to be doing this more in Google chrome. I am finding it very bothersome.:smash:


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I can't upload pictures here and all the emoticans (sp) are just red 's. Some of your avatars are there but most are the same red x's. I don't know if this is a forum thing or my current computer.


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

Luciledodd said:


> I can't upload pictures here and all the emoticans (sp) are just red 's. Some of your avatars are there but most are the same red x's. I don't know if this is a forum thing or my current computer.


I'm assuming you are using IE?

Try this:

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-CA/internet-explorer/use-compatibility-view#ie=ie-10

You might want to try firefox browser and see if that works.


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

Everything working now Lucile?


----------



## gertchie (Jan 28, 2012)

Beau's mom said:


> Lucille - I'm sooo ready to retire, I understand. Had a similar problem last week when Windows 8 wouldn't network with my small office network. I suggest you do what I did. Go back to Windows7 and avoid the aggravation. If it worked for you, don't try to change it. (Always words used in retrospect.) Life is just too short to fight with computers!!! (I think we both just need to have some fun and play with our dogs (& cat, for you).
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Totally agree! We tried windows 8 for about 3 weeks and couldn't take it anymore, I was never so happy to see windows 7 again


----------

